# would some scotch tape be ok in a tank?



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

im making this snail trap thing and need to tape some things on to something.would some scotch tape be ok in a tank,would it release any toxins from the adhesive on the tape that would kill my fish?..thx


----------



## invisibleprisms (Feb 13, 2010)

probably not


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Not toxic, but not water proof, either. I have used electrical tape with no problems. Holds up well, and is not toxic.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

Diana said:


> Not toxic, but not water proof, either. I have used electrical tape with no problems. Holds up well, and is not toxic.


electrical tape,great


----------



## 47489228826626 (Nov 20, 2021)

i love planted tanks said:


> electrical tape,great


How did it work out


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably not going to get a reply. The last time that member posted on the forum was a bit over 10 years ago.


----------

